# Grizzlies involved in Marion to Dallas/Hedo to Raptors trade (4-team trade!!!)



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/2009/news/07/09/raptors.mavsdeal/index.html

Greg Buckner for Stackhouse expiring contract, cash to buy him out and a 2016 2nd rounder? Good deal for Grizzlies.

It would be even better if we include Jerry and this cash in the QRich for Randolph trade. But I doubt it happens, so... Good deal anyway.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Stackhouse will most likely be waived, and we'd have to wait two months in order to package together Richardson and Stackhouse. By that point, Stack's deal would be fully guaranteed.

Solid trade regardless for Memphis, assuming that Stackhouse's cap hit is just $2 million once he's waived.


----------



## GrizzPimp (May 12, 2004)

Michael Heisley is getting me PO'd with his "Good Samaritan" crap he's pulling withinin the division. In the last 12 months:

He helped Dallas in the Marion deal, not us 
He helped Houston with Steve Francis, not us 
He helped the Hornets with Antonio Daniels in the Crittenton deal, not us


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

GrizzPimp said:


> He helped Dallas in the Marion deal, not us


We got a future second round pick...



> He helped Houston with Steve Francis, not us


We got our own pick back, which got us Sam Young. We got *Sam Young*, and all it cost us was taking on one year of Steve Francis' contract (for free, since Houston sent us cash to pay Francis).



> He helped the Hornets with Antonio Daniels in the Crittenton deal, not us


How did that hurt us? Antonio Daniels is completely washed up.


----------



## GrizzPimp (May 12, 2004)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> We got a future second round pick...


that pick is in 2016, no help.



> We got our own pick back, which got us Sam Young. We got *Sam Young*, and all it cost us was taking on one year of Steve Francis' contract (for free, since Houston sent us cash to pay Francis).


OK , I have been under the impression since the deal, that we gave an unconditional #2 for Francis and Cash. So the 2nd rounder we got back, was that the one from the D. Arthur trade? I retract that line item.




> How did that hurt us? Antonio Daniels is completely washed up.


You're missing the point, washed up or not, the Hornets made a move for someone that actually played and we helped facilitate it for something that didn't help us. That pick returned from washington was pretty well protected anyway:

_Before the trade, Memphis still owed Washington even though Navarro returned to his native Spain after one season with the Griz. The first-round pick was top-16 protected in the 2009 draft, top-14 protected from 2010-2012 and top-12 protected in 2013.

If the Wizards had not received the pick by 2013, they would have gained an unconditional second-round pick and $1 million from the Griz._ link to the C.A.​


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

GrizzPimp said:


> that pick is in 2016, no help.


Are you saying that you'd rather have one second round pick in 2016 and not two? What do we gain by not participating in the deal?





> You're missing the point, washed up or not, the Hornets made a move for someone that actually played and we helped facilitate it for something that didn't help us. That pick returned from washington was pretty well protected anyway:
> 
> _Before the trade, Memphis still owed Washington even though Navarro returned to his native Spain after one season with the Griz. The first-round pick was top-16 protected in the 2009 draft, top-14 protected from 2010-2012 and top-12 protected in 2013.
> 
> If the Wizards had not received the pick by 2013, they would have gained an unconditional second-round pick and $1 million from the Griz._ link to the C.A.​


Antonio Daniels is garbage now and was never very good in the first place. It's not as if the Grizzlies' involvement in that trade facilitated the Daniels-for-Mike James swap. He and James had virtually the exact same contract. The Hornets and Wizards would have just done it anyway.

Complaining that we helped the Hornets get Antonio Daniels for Mike James seems really asinine to me.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

And Grizzlies already waived Stackhouse, as expected:

http://www.nba.com/2009/news/07/10/grizzlies.stackhouse.ap/index.html


----------

